# Ecigssa Competition Brought To You By Skybluevaping!



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

*Fellow vapers were are in a treat for today. 
Skybluevaping has been generous enough to provide us with SLB 1300mah battery to giveaway. *

*As part of the Video Review that will be uploaded today I will reveal the winner of the battery in the video. *

*To enter you have to upload your best vaping shot to this thread.
What we are looking for is a picture of you with your vape! The most creative shots will qualify for the draw. 
We will only be picking top 5.*

*Maximum of three entries per member!*

*This draw will take place at 20:00 tonight.*​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fred1sa (29/11/13)

Can't seem to unblock my left nostril, lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Stealthing it at the office

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy (29/11/13)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

@vaalboy love it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (29/11/13)

ROFLMAO @vaalboy love it love it love it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

only one entry per customer? Photos only or video as well?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> only one entry per customer? Photos only or video as well?


 
Photos only but you may enter up to three different shots

we are looking at extending the closing time a bit as we have had a few requests, I will post an update with the new time shortly


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

sigh, i have more orifices than i have vape devices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

In that case:





**Edit
*Disclaimer: I do not support or condone the use of any illegal substances. The photo was in jest only.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

HAHAHAHAHAHA @CraftyZA


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA @CraftyZA


That's a relief!
I was basically anticipating a ban, or official warning.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That's a relief!
> I was basically anticipating a ban, or official warning.


 
No no we're not anal retentive  its a competition about creativity and that was pretty creative - Your disclaimer did save you a bit though


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

Okay guys we have decided to extended the competition due to popular demand -

New due to date for all submissions must be before - _*Sunday 1st December @ 15:00*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (29/11/13)

@ Crafty...spectacular!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

We need more entries  come on people keep on posting your pics so this thread can stay at the top until Sunday!

Enter enter enter its an awesome little Device which can be won


----------



## Riaz (29/11/13)

i cnt take any pics here at work.

my colleagues will think im crazy

ill do it when i get home


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

luckily my new part time job has left me all alone watching the premesis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (29/11/13)

@ Crafty - classic bro!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/11/13)

Just for fun








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

Last pick is sick CVS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/11/13)

Thanks bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

very cool pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

any more smoke and darkwing duck will appear


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/11/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (30/11/13)

Sorry 2nd pic fuzzy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/13)

BUMP!!!

Entries close tomorrow guys get those entries in!!!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vape Kiss lol .. you guys should get a room 

awsum pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

Wow, these pics are so cool. The vapour is awesome. Something for me to aspire to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/13)

*Top 5 will be announced at 15:00 today - with a poll thereafter to select the final winner - come ooon get those last minute entries in!*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Top 5 will be announced at 15:00 today - with a poll thereafter to select the final winner - come ooon get those last minute entries in!*​


T minus 6 minutes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/12/13)

Times up!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/13)

*Time is up and the top 5 have been announced - Cast your votes now!!!*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

where?


----------



## Derick (1/12/13)

Zegee said:


> where?


here you go
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/top-5.428/


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

And if u dnt vote for me ull see.. ima tell my mommy 
lol just joking didnt even enter 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

Damn didn't make the top 5  o well will vote now

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/12/13)

Zegee said:


> Damn didn't make the top 5  o well will vote now
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


 
We will be sending more products to Gizmo in the new year, so just enter the next competition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

Derick said:


> We will be sending more products to Gizmo in the new year, so just enter the next competition


As a friend of mine would say 
" it's all gravy"

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (1/12/13)

Fred and me have sinus blockage in our left nostrils. So we can't enter. I am trying to swallow the vape and farting it out but the pics are gross. Sorry about that but I'm trying my best.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (1/12/13)

haha, I would pay to see that


----------

